# you frickin' beauty!!!!!



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Just had the TV License bloke round as I don't have a license [oooooo!!!!]

"Mr Lawrence what kind of TV do you have?"

None that work fella! thats for sure!

"Can I just come in and have a look?"

Course you can mate. knock yourself out! Litterally!

"Hmm can I try the remote myself?

Here you go [hand him the remote]

"hmmm you are struggling there... what about the arial? oh, is that it hanging from the wall outside... [makes note "no arial"] "

That all then?

"Yes Mr Lawrence, Sorry to bother you... you will let us know when you do get a TV working in here wont you? "

NO.

"I'm sorry?"

I DON'T WATCH TV!!!!!! only pre recorded DVDs. which as you've just said, I don't need a licence for. 

[Exit stage left looking a bit flumuxed...]

That's one tax I don't have to worry about!    

And one in the eye for another piss taking institution!!!

:twisted:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Wish I could do that with my council tax  Thats a big'un.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Sorry, but i think you are out of order.

What gives you the right to avoid paying your TV license?

Have you not considered the fact that its more expensive becasue people like you avoid paying!?

For fucks sake its only about Â£10 a month by DD, so if i can afford it, im sure you can!

:x


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Mr Powell,

perhaps you can't read well after an night out on the fizzy stuff but if you need me to explain it to you twice I will.

I don't watch tv.

I don't have a TV thats capable of picking up broadcast TV.

I therefore do not have to have a licence.

So when the man comes round thinking I DO NEED ONE. and HE IS WRONG and better still KNOWS IT HIMSELF UPON INSPECTION.

I am rightfully gleeful.

Anything else I can help you with, Mr Powell? Up the stairs maybe so you can sleep it off, pal?

:wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Loz180 said:


> Mr Powell,
> 
> perhaps you can't read well after an night out on the fizzy stuff but if you need me to explain it to you twice I will.
> 
> ...


So what was the TV license man doing round your house? As far as im aware (from my enquires when i moved into a block of apartments and queried the need for a single license), they only do 'spot checks' on housing that are emmitting a broadcast signal and have no license matched to the address.

Forgive my scepticism, but it all seems a bit strange as to his reasons for being at your abode in the frist place?

Oh and apoloiges if i have got the wrong end of the stick.

:?


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

I forgive yours sceptisism...

Fact is they have a list of address and list of customers and when they spot a gap they write to you and say someone will be in your area soon. (draconian scare tactics) and then true to their word, they come round. as he did. If i had something to hide I would not have let him in would I?

Still, if it gives you pleasure to harbour thoughts that loz is such a tight yorkshire git that he would rather blag it than pay a tv licence then go for it my friend. I mean it with kindness when I say I have met plenty of people with smaller minds than that which you exhibit here. 

Of round to my bird's flat now to watch footballers wives... she does have a license! :-*


----------



## ACE_UK (Apr 10, 2005)

its not 'spot checks' on housing that are emmitting a broadcast signal

I own a games shop and have a TV on the wall to show games on and I had the tv licence people turn up with a clip board telling me I had no licence , I showed them I dont have an arial and the tv is not tuned in so they just had a nosy round and left .

I think it was down to me buying the Tv at currys and they have to inform the licence people by law that you have bought a tv they then check the address given to their licence database and arrange a visit


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Loz180 said:


> I mean it with kindness when I say I have met plenty of people with smaller minds than that which you exhibit here.


Touche.  :wink:


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

My understanding was that you needed a license if you owned a telly, irrespective of whether or not you could use it to pick up the BBC broadcasts. IIRC there was a bit of a fuss about some people living in a remote area of scotland who could get sky, but not terrestial TV and the outcome was - tough, you still have to pay it. If you want to avoid paying it, the only option is get a plasma without a tuner.

H


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Hannibal said:


> My understanding was that you needed a license if you owned a telly, irrespective of whether or not you could use it to pick up the BBC broadcasts. IIRC there was a bit of a fuss about some people living in a remote area of scotland who could get sky, but not terrestial TV and the outcome was - tough, you still have to pay it. If you want to avoid paying it, the only option is get a plasma without a tuner.
> 
> H


Don't think that this is the case.

Very strange Loz. Who doesn't watch TV these days? Not even the news? At least do you read the newspaper?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Hannibal said:
> 
> 
> > My understanding was that you needed a license if you owned a telly, irrespective of whether or not you could use it to pick up the BBC broadcasts. IIRC there was a bit of a fuss about some people living in a remote area of scotland who could get sky, but not terrestial TV and the outcome was - tough, you still have to pay it. If you want to avoid paying it, the only option is get a plasma without a tuner.
> ...


15k posts - how do you find the time?

Me - I hardly watch TV - I can get to see what I want before it even appears on TV :wink:


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

loz said:


> that loz is such a tight yorkshire git


Well that explains that then :roll:



saint said:


> Me - I hardly watch TV - I can get to see what I want before it even appears on TV :wink:


Ooo, I don't know what you mean  :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

ooohhh the little satelite white van man is on the loose is he?  .

I so hope he knocks at my door  . He can take a pew on my couch and tell me all about his long hard day over a cuppa tea and a ginger nut whilst I show him how my tele works and how we have paid our bill  :-*


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> "hmmm you are struggling there... what about the arial? oh, is that it hanging from the wall outside... [makes note "no arial"] "


I can understand the licence bit, but what on earth has it got to do with a type of font ?


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

ACE_UK said:


> I think it was down to me buying the Tv at currys and they have to inform the licence people by law that you have bought a tv they then check the address given to their licence database and arrange a visit


yes, I believe the retailer submits a list of TV purchasers to the BBC/License department. My gf bought a portable TV from Costco for the bedroom last year and couple months later, a license "reminder" came through the post made for her attention under my home address (she's my lodger ). If the licensing dept checked, they would realise I have a license under *MY *name in the same address!


----------



## muTTley (Mar 15, 2004)

this is really turning into big brother :x i bought a digibox for on the net on behalf of my gf as a present for her brother in london.

next thing, i get two letters threatening me with fines if i don't get a licence. twats at currys must have passed on the details from their database - what about the data protection act :?:


----------



## TTpaul (Jan 15, 2005)

Loz180 said:


> Thats the most cunning way to avoid the tax disc inspector that I have seen in ages... I still put the wiper blade over the offending part of the disc...


http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=41806

looks like TV licence isnt the only thing you avoid!!


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

TTpaul said:


> Loz180 said:
> 
> 
> > Thats the most cunning way to avoid the tax disc inspector that I have seen in ages... I still put the wiper blade over the offending part of the disc...
> ...


Nuns! No sense of humour!!

Actually, yesterday I parked outside milgarth police station for about half an hour with no tax disc displayed at all. I felt very naughty. 

Fortunately I was sat in the DVLA office changing my numberplate and replacing the current valid one with a new tax disc for the new plate at the time so I didn't sweat it unduly...    :lol: :lol:


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

Ive looked into this in the past and the rules are:
From their own web site which is generally trying to mis inform states:
"If you use a TV or any other device to receive or record TV programmes (for example, a VCR, set-top box, DVD recorder or PC with a broadcast card) - you need a TV Licence. You are required by law to have one. "

I thought that you pay only if you have TV that can pickup BBC channels (this includes those on cable or sky and those on normal ariel).
If you can prove you only ever watch Non BBC (which is hard to prove) then you dont have to pay. Maybe Urban Myth this one.

They dont use 'detector vans' much these days this is just a deterrent, they rely more on the list of addresses without a TV licence under the general assumption that everyone watches TV. Also they just pay particular attention to those that have just bought TVs. although the web site does explain how they work.

some exceptions ..and excuses are on here (some are funny)
http://www.tvlicensing.co.uk/

For those with rental property this was interesting:
"If you let your property and you provide a TV for tenants to use, it's your responsibility to make sure that the address has a valid TV Licence. However, if the lease clearly states that tenants are responsible for the TV Licence, they should buy it.

Ultimately though, if your property is unlicensed, both you and your tenants are responsible and either of you could face prosecution and a fine of up to Â£1,000."


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

This was also stated:
"If you don't use any equipment to receive or record TV programmes, you do not need a licence. But we still need to hear from you. This is also the case if you use TV sets for closed circuit monitoring, as a computer monitor or watching pre-recorded videos only - for example, for training purposes.

You must let us know so that we can update our records to reflect your status. This will ensure that we do not continue to contact you unnecessarily.

We may need to confirm your situation by visiting your premises."


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

jonhaff said:


> This was also stated:
> "If you don't use any equipment to receive or record TV programmes, you do not need a licence. But we still need to hear from you. This is also the case if you use TV sets for closed circuit monitoring, as a computer monitor or watching pre-recorded videos only - for example, for training purposes.
> 
> You must let us know so that we can update our records to reflect your status. This will ensure that we do not continue to contact you unnecessarily.
> ...


It appears that is the catagory I fell into.... Hoorah!!!


----------



## nellsey (Nov 16, 2004)

I think you should have refused him entry and really made it interesting 

I am currently on my fifth letter threathening to hang me from the tower if I don't buy a license. I will not let them in when they arrive and tell them to f**k off 

I will then let them take me to court and just as we are about to go into court I will produce my license which I have had all along :roll:

Why can't people do there jobs! It must be there on their computer as they sent me the bloody license..........morons!


----------



## Jon_667 (May 14, 2004)

Just bought my own place move in on thurs ;-) but dont have to worry about council tax! students dont pay it ;-)

I got stung by the tv man last year when i was in halls luckily as it was my first offence..... i got a warning.

Moved into my house they tried to get me there to but luckily i had got one the day before and he left empy handed!!!


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I may have been drunk when I read it (although I don't drink) but I remember reading that there's only about 7 detector vans in the UK so I'd be honoured to get a visit from them.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Jon_667 said:


> Just bought my own place move in on thurs ;-) but dont have to worry about council tax! students dont pay it ;-)
> 
> I got stung by the tv man last year when i was in halls luckily as it was my first offence..... i got a warning.
> 
> Moved into my house they tried to get me there to but luckily i had got one the day before and he left empy handed!!!


My uni flatmate had a small TV. He didn't have TV license and he said that he would throw it out of the window if the inspector was coming. :lol:

It was only a B&W TV anyway.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Power to ur. The BBC doesnâ€™t deserve any money - make them generate their own revenue via adverts like everyone else.

My question is this now that the BBC is broadcast via sky does this mean that the BBC will be collecting a licence fee from the whole of Europe or is it a case of us brits paying for it and Europe laugh at us for been idiots?
:x


----------



## muTTley (Mar 15, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> The BBC doesnâ€™t deserve any money - make them generate their own revenue via adverts like everyone else.


god no :!: no more friggin adverts :!: it's such a relief to be able to watch a film without some moron dancing about their living room with some new product every 20 mins...


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

muTTley said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > The BBC doesnâ€™t deserve any money - make them generate their own revenue via adverts like everyone else.
> ...


Get a Sky+ or Tivo box and you never have to watch an ad again 
you just start watching 5 mins later than normal and skip the ads.


----------

